# Purtiest Aircraft of WW2



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2005)

What do you think are the nicest looking aircraft of WW2, including prototypes? Here are a few:






Mitsubishi Ki 46 III Dinah

http://www.ww2incolor.com/gallery/japan/mitsubishi_ki_46

A memory aid was used that paid tribute to the streamlined appearance of the Ki-46: “ DINAH with the fine linah“.





Messerschmitt Me 262

http://www.stormbirds.com/project/gallery/gallery_2005_1.htm





Heinkel He 111

http://www.studenten.net/customasp/axl/picture.asp?cat_id=10&ple_id=158&page=3&pte_id=4709





Supermarine Spitfire

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermarine_Spitfire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

My Opinions.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

The -29, Re-2005, and the -190D


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

How the hell did I forget the 190D!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

These are the best looking in my opinion -


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Anything with a maple leaf on it. 

Ok, ok, that's getting really old now. 



(But it's true.  )


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool! A Canuck Cat! I bet they're looking for lost Newfees!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Newfs don't get lost, they just wind up in Nova Scotia. 

...or Toronto.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are mine.


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2005)

Do away with the camo and for me it is a work of art


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice

More:

























De Havilland DH-91 Albatross, ancestor of the DH-98 Mosquito

http://www.nasm.si.edu/research/aero/aircraft/dehavilland_mosquito.htm
http://www.fronta.cz/index.php?clanek=192





Lockheed Constellation

http://www.conniepictures.ch/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=20
http://www.ruudleeuw.com/connie-nl.htm





Bugatti Model 100 Racer





Ryan PT-22 Recruit

http://www.warbirdalley.com/pt22.htm
http://www.airbum.com/pireps/PirepPT-22.html





Curtiss AT-9 Jeep

http://www.daveswarbirds.com/usplanes/aircraft/at-9.htm





Polikarpov I-16






http://www.nzfpm.co.nz/aircraft/i16.htm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice stuff Wildcat! I'd have to disagree with the Boomerang being considered a "Purty Aircraft." The Boomerang, well it looks like a Boomerang!


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 23, 2005)

Reggiane Re2005 Sagittario


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are mine:
All photos from http://www.compsoc.man.ac.uk/~wingman/


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 23, 2005)

The most beautiful aircraft of all time:


----------



## wmaxt (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess my picks are at least today.

1st - B-29
Spitfire
P-51
Tiger Cat
Mossie

Planes like the P-38, F4U, Catalina, Fw-190 were cool in their own right but not so much purty.

wmaxt


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2005)

Grumman F7F Tigercat

http://www.military.cz/usa/air/war/fighter/f7f/f7f_en.htm


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 23, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Nice stuff Wildcat! I'd have to disagree with the Boomerang being considered a "Purty Aircraft." The Boomerang, well it looks like a Boomerang!



Ah well each to their own  I love the old Boomer, I reakon it has that classic look of a late 1930's radial engined fighter plane. Ya just gotta love it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Smokey, where is your logis in selecting the AT-9? Its hideous  The I-16 isnt much of a looker either...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 24, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice stuff Wildcat! I'd have to disagree with the Boomerang being considered a "Purty Aircraft." The Boomerang, well it looks like a Boomerang!
> ...



Agree! I just the the Boomer is an aircraft that Capt. "Wild Bill" Kelso should be flying besides his P-40!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL, Wild Bill in his P40 with his trusty Boomer beside him would make a fearsome sight chasing that elusive squadron of zero's!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 24, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> LOL, Wild Bill in his P40 with his trusty Boomer beside him would make a fearsome sight chasing that elusive squadron of zero's!



He would shoot down anything in the air with him, including his own wingman!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Smokey, where is your logis in selecting the AT-9? Its hideous  The I-16 isnt much of a looker either...



They are both fat and cute 

More like cartoon aircraft


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Smokey, where is your logis in selecting the AT-9? Its hideous  The I-16 isnt much of a looker either...



Yes, but you like Italian bombers


----------



## Erich (Aug 24, 2005)

no too purty but an bomber-ass kicker


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

Purty enough. I like that one. 
(Even without the leaf.  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Yes, but you like Italian bombers



Damn right. Heres the SM.92, another purty aircraft 8)


----------



## JCS (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd have to go with the Re.2005, Z.1007, Cr.25, TA152 and the Me262 ....oh, and I can't leave out the Ki27.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah, the CR.25. Now thats a good looking plane 8)






The Fiat G.56 is nice too.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 25, 2005)

those are very nice





Hughes H-1B Replica

http://www.davidpride.com/AirVenture2003/AV3_216.htm





Boeing 307 Stratoliner

http://www.davidpride.com/AirVenture2003/AV3_007.htm





Beechcraft-18 Twin Beech

http://www.lancastermuseum.ca/expeditor.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm still thinking about my list, don't worry though, the lanc's a cirtainty!


----------



## JCS (Aug 25, 2005)

Another one I forgot, the Mitsubishi Ki21:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

well it's no lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

No, it actually looks good 8) Heres another fine Jap plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

the shiden looks pretty good.....

and the lanc's a very attractive bird i'll have you know!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah the Shiden isnt that great looking...its ok though.

Ive always like the Ki-61 too.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyushu J7W1 18-shi ‘Magnificent Lightning’






http://204.50.25.179/features00/shindenng_1.htm

The prototype flew once, so it counts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

P.108T 8)


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2005)

funny how many of the Italien fighters have a look a like He 100 cowling/prop.

another bomber butt kicker


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice, it is that an G-2 or a G-4...?


----------



## Monkeysee1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Its gotta be a P-47 with that beautiful huge... massive... large.... giant... big ol' engine in front and the whole damn rest of the airplane a turbo charger. 

But I gotta say, the early FW190's... holy SH*T are they gorgeous or what? Later models have too big a nose but early ones.... wet my pants man... wet my pants...

Truthfully though, any ol' timer that required the pilot to actually have skills... I'll take it.


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2005)

CB that is the day bomber destroyer G-2. G-4 was the night fighter version with a ton of aerial arrays. the unit depicted here is ZG 26


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

i don't really find it that attractive, the bit i do like is the fact the cockpit's quite tall if you get me, i like that.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

What on Me-110? I think the Me-110 is a beatiful looking bird.


----------



## JCS (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea, I think the 110 looks great 8) Another LW aircraft worth mentioning is the Ar234, one of the best looking german aircraft of the war IMO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep. Loving the siggy BTW 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 26, 2005)

This is definetly one of them. 8) Plus, the cars ain't half bad, either.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Indeed 8) Its even in Bugatti blue...ahhh...

Actually no, Bugatti blueis a bit lighter than that, but still


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes that Bugati is sweet. Had pretty good performance if I remember right to (at least on paper)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

yes we've had this argument before


----------



## Smokey (Aug 27, 2005)

Heinkel He 119
















http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/he119.html
http://www.airmodel.de/gallery/simon/He119/am169.htm

This aircraft used two V12's coupled to a common gearbox without any problems and explains why Heinkel pursued the concept in the later doomed He177

Also it had no armament, like the later Mosquito

It had half the bombload of a Heinkel He111, and never went into production


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

That is pretty neat...never know it looked liek that though! I only seen the bottom picture of it before.


----------



## JCS (Aug 27, 2005)

Interesting. I wouldnt exactly consider it "Purty" though, that nose ruins it for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

na, it doesn't look right without a proper cockpit........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks sleek. I like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

i don't really..........


----------



## Erich (Aug 27, 2005)

der Bleistift, Kameraden


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice model!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I like the P-39 too 8)


----------



## Smokey (Aug 28, 2005)

True, the Heinkel He 119 is like a combination of a Bell P39, Stuka and He 111

And it does look like a pencil


----------



## JCS (Aug 28, 2005)

I can understand the P-39 and He111, but the Stuka?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 28, 2005)

JCS said:


> I can understand the P-39 and He111, but the Stuka?








He 119

It has inverted gull wings like a Stuka and it was designed for dive bombing

From
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/he119.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

pretty much all german planes that could carry a bomb could dive bomb to some extent, hitler ordered it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Scary thought...Imagine Rudel piloting this with 66,000lbs of bombs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I would go with the Bf-109G, Spitfire 21, P-38 Lightning, Henschel Hs P.75, Heinkel He P.1076, Dornier, P.247/6, Arado Ar-234, and Messerschmitt Me P.1110.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 30, 2005)

Erich said:


> CB that is the day bomber destroyer G-2. G-4 was the night fighter version with a ton of aerial arrays. the unit depicted here is ZG 26



Thanks .....I m not a follower of the 110s versions ... 8) 

My vote is for the 190s with V-12 engines:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the clean lines of this aircraft, SM.73.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Erich said:
> 
> 
> > CB that is the day bomber destroyer G-2. G-4 was the night fighter version with a ton of aerial arrays. the unit depicted here is ZG 26
> ...



I agree also the 190D were pretty aircraft.

I think the Night fighter 110's were pretty cool looking aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The 410 is a beauty too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah I always liked the way she looked.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 1, 2005)

Mitsubishi Ki 83

http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/IJARG/mitsubishiki83.html

It allegedly reached 470 mph in US tests running on higher grade fuel than that available in late war Japan

Also claimed to be highly maneuvrable


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

Me 410B with the big boy arms, hey careful guys who your hittin on !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pic, Erich I like that one.


----------



## JCS (Sep 5, 2005)

I was just looking at the P-38, I never really noticed what a great looking plane it is!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

The 38 was beautiful, I just prefer the aircraft that are not twin boomed aircraft. I guess it is a matter of opinion.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

The P-38 is a completely awesome looking aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

i will admit i do like that shade of blue...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2005)

just don't get used to it...........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes the P-38 in that blue looks awesome


----------



## JCS (Sep 6, 2005)

I believe thats an F-5?

Dumb question time - Whats the difference between the F-5 and P-38?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

The F-5 was an unarmed reconnaissance version of the P-38. The guns in the nose were removed to make room for cameras.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

The F-5 was a further development of the F-4 and had 5 camaras instead of 4 used in the F-4. There were about 162 of the F-4A built. The F-5B was based off of the J model P-38 and had an autopilot. There were about 200 of them built. The F-5C was just a conversion of the P-38J to F-5B standard but with improved camaras and about 123 were converted. The F-5E was the same as the F-5C pretty much but about 705 P-38J's were converted to this aircraft. The F-5F was just a converted P-38L. The F-5G was also a converted P-38L with a redesigned nose to accomodate different kinds of camaras.


----------



## wmaxt (Sep 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The F-5 was a further development of the F-4 and had 5 camaras instead of 4 used in the F-4. There were about 162 of the F-4A built. The F-5B was based off of the J model P-38 and had an autopilot. There were about 200 of them built. The F-5C was just a conversion of the P-38J to F-5B standard but with improved camaras and about 123 were converted. The F-5E was the same as the F-5C pretty much but about 705 P-38J's were converted to this aircraft. The F-5F was just a converted P-38L. The F-5G was also a converted P-38L with a redesigned nose to accomodate different kinds of camaras.



Good info.

wmaxt


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, Adler! Great info. A little deeper on the details than I would have provided, but good stuff!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, good stuff. When you get on a roll, you get on a roll.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice info Alder!


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

ok a neat pic from quite a pilot flying the 38 in the Pacific. note the cameras


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

did someone say blue for the ETO ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2005)

CC should be able to say more but he wont be on again 'till tomorrow........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice autographed pic there, Erich!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice pic. I need to start collecting autographed photos.


----------



## jrk (Sep 14, 2005)

these are mine.

f4u corsair,p-40 warhawk,p-51 mustang,spitfire






dewoitine d520






grumman f6f hellcat






focke wulf fw 190






mistel






hawker hurricane






de havilland mosquito






hawker tempest






republic p-47 thunderbolt






curtiss p-40 warhawk and bell p-39 airacobra.






north american p-51 mustang






supermarine spitfire


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

i wouldn't say the P-40 was that attractive.......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2005)

Neither would I. Anyhow nice pics jrk.


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

how about this. 78th fg, friend Huie Lamb in his ride during 44. He shot down a Me 262 in this Jug


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

that's not the most flattering pic of a P-47 i've ever seen, it is a good pic though.......


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't know about that. big cowling with black/white checks, a dark green over sky blue. Pretty bloody striking compared to the later all aluminum silver.........yuk !

alright then one of my favorite German a/c: Ju 88G-6 mit Berlin 240A1 from NJG 5 under RAF supervision. One of the many colour schemes of the German NF's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

yes i will agree that does look good, the RAF roundels set the look off nicely........


----------



## jrk (Sep 15, 2005)

the P-40 had rugged good looks.just my opinion and i,m sticking to it

nice pic of the "jug" erich.give us some more.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 15, 2005)

For me, it would have to be the P-51. She was GORGEOUS! If she were a woman, she would win a Beauty Queen contest!

As for bombers, i would say the B-17 Flying Fortress was pretty good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

Much better siggy BTW... Actually, probably ur best....

Fw-190D-9.... My favorite plane....


----------



## Udet (Sep 15, 2005)

I concur, the "Long Nose" 190 was an absolute beauty. Sleak, slender, ellegant; also retained a characterist of the Butcher Bird: the sinister look.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, cant forget the good old P38L Lightning. Also beautiful, with some great nose arts on them!


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 16, 2005)

As 'erotic' appeal, Spitfire MkI or II (the ones without ugly pipes protruding from the wings) it seems designed by the air itself.

As 'engineering' appeal, Ta152H: looking at it one has the impression that there is absolutely nothing more than necessary, skinny and essential.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

friend and ace Dick Hewitt's mount...............slick ! 78th fg


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree evan, that is awesome looking!


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

in luv with the Stang are we ? well I must admit I have a fancy for them as well....

another pic

55th fg in earlier colours


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 16, 2005)

The most graceful elegant aircraft has to be the spitfire - even with the volks airfilter !! 8)

For bombers - the wellington lancaster are my favourites for the uk the B17 for the US.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, nice pics. 
I especially like the desert pic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i wouldn't say the P-40 was that attractive.......



It still looked better than the D520.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2005)

well that goes without saying.......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice pics Concorde especially the desert one, you can't not like the Spitfire, can you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2005)

CC manages it.........

i happen to think it's proberly the most beautiful of man's creations..........


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

maybe not purtty but mean 

SG 77 birds from the data base


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice pic Erich - sometimes mean does look good.



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC manages it.........
> 
> i happen to think it's proberly the most beautiful of man's creations..........



I for one heartly agree Lanc!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

NIce


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

Gnomey now that Spit looks slick ! wonderful foto


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes i have to agree, she looks really nice there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice Photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, there are quite a few more like that, I will upload them to my Gallery or the Leuchars topic in due course.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice shot of the Spit!


----------



## NAVAIR (Sep 16, 2005)

My regards,

NAVAIR


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome shots! The Hun Hunter comes by a lot of our Airshows in Auburn.

Nice picture of the P-51 taking off!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice!!! The shot of the three jugs in a nice tight pack is awesome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah but does it beat an 8-ship spit formation??


you were expecting a pic of it now weren't you, well i don't have on  

and that's an amazing shot of the stuka erich...........

and, is this not a beautiful aircraft??


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the Spite for looks as well GN


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow great pics I really like the ones of the 3 Jugs, the P-51 taking off and the Bf-109E.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Niiiiiiice pics.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Niccceee shots track... U too navair....


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

indeed, great shots in our modern age

hey it may not be purty but the sea camo is great


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

I always thought German camo was interesting. Their airplanes and their uniforms all had some unique camouflage.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree, I think the Germans had the most unique and interesting camo patterns on there aircraft. Really nice to the eye.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Nics pics everybody, that is a very nice paint job on the JU-88 Erich.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

The sea camo is great.... Always loved it...

My favorite... The Fw-190D..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I really like the top one.


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I always thought German camo was interesting. Their airplanes and their uniforms all had some unique camouflage.



Thats interesting you should mention how good the German camo was Eric my old man said he found a building in shore from Arromanche beach with what he took to be at least a 155mm gun sticking out and it was not until he was fifty feet from it the he realised it was just a painting on the side of a house, he also spoke to a tank commander who told him how the Germans put up concrete anti tank traps that where made of painted canvas a tank slowed down and a concealed guy with a panzerfaust whacked it so the next time a tank put a squirt from its MG through the mock up trap as it went to pieces it drove though it, straight over an anti tank mine underneath. Crafty old sods those Jerrys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

good god that's devilishly cunning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Interesting too. I new they used deception tactics like that but that is pretty damn good.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow. I especially liked the Eastern Front camo the Germans used on their tanks. Spotted camo!


----------



## JCS (Sep 17, 2005)

I've always liked their desert camo myself...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes me too, and that particular aircrafts paint job has allways been one of my favorites.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

I've told you about the German trick with the MG42 haven't I? Well, I'll tell you again just in case; 

They used to set up two MG42 positions. During the night they'd fire one off with tracer ammo and they'd set it up too high to hit anyone because they could sneak under it's line of fire. They'd set the other one up lower so it could hit. 

The troops would believe that they could sneak under these tracers (which they could) but by the time they realised there was another MG42 firing at them, half their squad had been dropped.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

Absoulute genius! Best way to bring down an on-coming squad or platoon or even a division back then.

Here's what i meant by spotted camo on tanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Bringing down a Division?! Do you know big a Division is? Obviously not, but you are not going to bring down a division with a MG42.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the German camo, especailly that you see on the secret project drawings. The silvery white with green spots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah it was very neat looking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

but the germans always did have the best cammo IMO......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

For WW2 I agree. There combat uniforms today look similar to the SS camo uniforms of WW2. It uses a similar pattern.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 1, 2005)

> but the germans always did have the best cammo


That is very true. I especially like the camo they used in the Werhmacht, SS Waffen, and the Afrika Corps.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

The Afrika Korps did not really have any different cammo. Most of the soldiers still wore feld grau uniforms. Many did have tan khaki uniforms like one of the ones that I have in my collection. Most of the aircraft were just brown. A couple had that really cool chocolate chip cammo that we have seen pictures of.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the Waffen SS cammo was the coolest, followed by the Heer and then the Fallschirmjager. Does anyone care? Probably not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah I like the Waffen SS camo.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

bomber command cammo was effective but sucked it terms of coolness.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I like some of the British fighter Camo. From the allies though I liked the Australian Camo the best especially the Aussie Spitfires that we have seen pictures of.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

i like FAA cammo with the cream colour......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont recall that one. I probably have seen it and it just does not ring a bell.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

http://members.fortunecity.com/gvanroy1/spitfire/seafire01.jpg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah it gives me a Fortune City Logo. Great Camo there and great plane Lanc. I bet it could outfly anything that P-00 Fortune City!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

this's the pic........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

The FAA camo is pretty nice I like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

it wasn't used for the whole war though, only very late on.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah that is some nice camo there. I like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Italian camo is the best. But you knew id say that.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 3, 2005)

I always think the Germans had the best camo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Im not to fond of Italina camo, and yes I knew you would say that.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, Italian camo never really impressed me. I guess it was how they did most of the camo designs that didnt really show its worth.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I think its amazing, very intricate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

but you have to ask yourself is it intricate or just over-complicated??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Probably over complicated. But thats why I love the Italians so much


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

fact is there's no point in making it more complicated than it has to be.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah there is, to make it look nice 8) Actually I dont think its much more complex than German camo. Its normally similar to the desert camo used by the Luftwaffe, or just Dark Blue/Green.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

It is not bad, I quite like it.

Shit I just agreed with CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats always bad, I might think you're coming on to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

On your life, why would I want to do that. Find someone else.... Lanc...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont think I didnt see what that writing said


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

I was only joking anyway...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

I was only joking...


----------



## JCS (Oct 5, 2005)

I love the Italian camo, especially this kind:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

had to pick a P.108 didn't you


----------



## JCS (Oct 5, 2005)

Well it is the only clear pic I have of that scheme....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I prefer the P.108's in blue myself 8)


----------



## JCS (Oct 5, 2005)

Blue P.108s???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

You know, the really dark, almost black blue.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

I know the colour but not the scheme... pic?

Is it this one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok so its a model, but it looks cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Site for you CC: http://www.comandosupremo.com/index.shtml


----------



## JCS (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh ok, that one. 8) Yea that looks pretty good too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Good site Gnomey, Ive used that one a lot 8)


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but you have to ask yourself is it intricate or just over-complicated??



you know, we are a people of artists...
and the planes were mainly covered in fabric, we're not famous for being picky either so fabric, canvas, camouflage, decoration ... all goes in the same bunch


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

Its not that I think the Italina camo looks bad, to me it is just... I dont know I dont like the colors.


----------

